# Your favorite pie? mmm pie



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

delicious, delicious pie thread

oh and post up some nom worthy pies 



















pie pie pie


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Meat pie ftw!


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Obsidean said:


> Meat pie ftw!


I forgot about savoury pies ... but meat pie is sooooo good.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I love any lemony sweet. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Kamui (Dec 31, 2010)

Other - Meat Pie










OM NOM NOM

Though I do generally prefer mine without sauce.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I miss Australian meat pie - I hate you people for reminding me what I'm missing out on :tongue:


----------



## Kamui (Dec 31, 2010)

I love living in Australia :tongue:


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

One of my hobbies, besides scoring as many McDonald's restaurants (way over thousand), is to try as many different flavored pies there as possible. I think my score is 16 of which my favorites are apple, cherry, and pineapple. The least appealing are green bean, red bean (popular paste in China), and corn.:shocked:


----------



## Ostentatious (Nov 9, 2010)

Raspberry pie...










Also...


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Other - Greek Spinach pie and Greek Cheese pie


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Cherry for me. It's a weakness of mine :blushed:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

All of them. I've never met a pie I didnt devour.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Pardon me. 

But what the hell is_ sugar_ pie?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Steak pie. Rwar.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Lycrester said:


> Pardon me.
> 
> But what the hell is_ sugar_ pie?


Sugar pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










It's moved from Quebec to where I live *shrug*


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Ah. I see. It looks like pumpkin pie but I'm not sure I would eat it. I likes my pie with fruit in it. Here in Texas,pecan pie is the staple.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Lycrester said:


> Ah. I see. It looks like pumpkin pie but I'm not sure I would eat it. I likes my pie with fruit in it. Here in Texas,pecan pie is the staple.


It tastes decently good - I also prefer fruit (vegetable) pies like cherry and pumpkin pie


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Mince-Meat pie, it's not actually a meat pie (some have beef sinue or whatever). It's a pie fulla' buncha' shit.

Orange peels for zest, green tomatos, dried currents & raisins, rum/brandy, sugar, and about 50 pounds of spices (ginger, cinnamon, allspice, more). My favorite has the tomatos, it's super sweet and zesty.

If I had to pick a second, Rhubarb.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I am a pie monster, but I voted apple, because my mom's apple is still the best! Only I can make it now, so I guess I should say MY apple pie is the best! roud: :laughing:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I am a pie monster, but I voted apple, because my mom's apple is still the best! Only I can make it now, so I guess I should say MY apple pie is the best! roud: :laughing:



Pie Monster. I like that. 

And l dont be afraid to share the recipe; hint, hint


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I chose apple pie. The only two on that list that I've ever eaten are apple and blueberry :crazy: I've had chocolate cream pie, too, but I figured you were going for fruits.

I would have gone with Boston Cream Pie...but it's not very pie-like. I don't know why they call it that :laughing:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

YouTube - Bob Dylan - Country Pie

Oh me oh my....









Country apple pie.....


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I voted for pecan, sooooo.......daammmmnnnnn..............gooooooooooooddd............................. *rubs stomach and moans*


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 21, 2010)

Pecan pie baked with chocolate and rum inside, soooo goood. Pumpkin, apple, peach, blackberry, key lime, lemon, blueberry pie are yummy too with whipped cream. The Greek spinach cheese pie is delicious, and the meat pies...So I'm a pie monster :]

Ooohh, this wasn't listed either, and I haven't had this pie in awhile...Oreo Mud Pie, mmmm


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

I had to pick other. Two favorites are probably, Razzleberry Pie (Raspberry & Blackberry mixed) and Egg Nog Pie.








Mmm... Razzleberry.
---







Yum! Egg Nog Pie! 
I eat this around Christmas, and sometimes Thanksgiving too.


----------



## Conundrum (Jul 6, 2011)

Gyaaaah, what manner of delicious thread is this? Dx Now I'm hungry for pie... ;_;

I voted for pumpkin pie (though I probably should've voted Other, but it was my favorite on this poll). I generally prefer other types of pies to fruit pies, especially cream pies (such as banana cream (Oh wait, that has fruit in it), coconut cream (Isn't coconut a fruit also? xD), and French silk). Fruit pies are too healthy for my sweet tooth. :tongue:



Liontiger said:


> I would have gone with Boston Cream Pie...but it's not very pie-like. I don't know why they call it that :laughing:


Awwwwwww, poor Boston Cream Pie... not considered pie-y enough in comparison to it's more pie-like peers... I guess I'll just have to befriend it, and then introduce it to my other friend, Giant Fork, and then we'll all be happy together. :happy:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I selected custard. My favorite pie is coconut custard, my second may be cheesecake, which is a custard pie as well. But I also love spanakopita, and blueberry pie is great.

*so hungry now*


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

My favourite savoury Egg and Bacon Pie and the good old Aussie Four and Twenty meat pie
My favourite sweet pie Apple&Rhubarb and Custard Tart


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a tie between Chocolate Peanut Butter pie and Lemon Meringue.

Also, I gained about 5 pounds just looking at this thread.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Right now I'd hurt someone for a good piece of coconut cream pie. But most of the time, cherry is my favorite, although I pretty much love anything mixed with sugar and stuffed in a pie shell. 

I also make a wicked good caramel apple pie.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I tend to get either cherry, blueberry or blackberry pies...but I picked mixed berries because Marie Callandar's makes this pie called Razzleberry that is DA BOMB. I discovered it while I was waiting tables there, and was pleased that they sell it in the frozen section of grocery stores as well.


----------



## Rosethorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Mmmm... pie. 8D
I like... most pies. But my favourite must be rhubarb pie! ...and apple pie! ...and blueberry pie! :tongue: 
With vanilla sauce. YUM!


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, it seems that I am beginning to love pies of all kinds!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Rosethorn said:


> Mmmm... pie. 8D
> I like... most pies. But my favourite must be rhubarb pie! ...and apple pie! ...and blueberry pie! :tongue:
> With vanilla sauce. YUM!


Your comment about vanilla sauce makes me think of mince pie with rum sauce...that is a very rich, fantastic dessert to have around the winter holidays.


----------



## Toufeh (Oct 12, 2011)

a slice of Rhubarb pie is like heaven on a plate


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 30, 2010)

Cherry...oh wait, you meant actual pie. 

Hmmm...Apple and Pumpkin. I get so excited for October because of all the pumpkin things about, pumpkin coffee, pumpkin pie,........*hungry now*


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mixed berry pie awwwwwwwwwwwwh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah drooling all over the keyboard here.

But has anyone ever had a chicken curry pie? Again, drooling all over the keyboard here


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Pies are all great! It's hard to pick just one.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Pecan pie, rum pecan pie, pumpkin pie, whipped pumpkin pie, warm dutch apple pie, key lime pie, chocolate silk pie, & banana cream pie.... does cheesecake count as a pie?.... I don't really think it counts as a cake.... 
I was just wondering because CHEESECAKE IS THE BEST DESSERT IN THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE!!!!
:crazy:


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

Steak! Romnomnomnom...

I really don't like fruit in pies... yeah, I'm a weirdo


----------



## Nutkin (Nov 7, 2011)

My favorite is blackberry.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

@pie

10char


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Apple and Sweet Potato yummy ^_^


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

I am a pie monster! perhaps also the one pie that some don't like.


----------



## netnet (Nov 9, 2011)

Marie Calendar's Razzleberry pie (mixed berry) is the best!!


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

.......Pumpkin pie.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I am a pie monster. OMG.


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*Nothing beats apple pie! *


----------



## EmperorPalpatine (Jan 31, 2017)

Lemon merengue, but chocolate mousse is great too!


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

All pie is awesome!:happy:


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I like apple pie, but I like different types of pies! :kitteh:
Apple is just sweet enough, but not too sweet or I'd die. :bored:
(because I'm not loved enough... heh heh heh... :kitteh


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Chocolate cream pie


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

Blueberry pie!!!!


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Fruit pies in general


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Definitely meat pie. Especially chunky steak pie, because I can at least be sure that it's really meat. It's one of the only things that I love about Australia. (I've _tried_ to like Vegemite. I really have)

I'm ok with fruit pies, but I generally prefer savory food over sweet food anyway.


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

God, I love pie. Pumpkin, Apple, rhubarb, any kind of cream or merengue pie, chess pie, chicken pot pie....ughhhh I'm so hungry now.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Definitely key lime!


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

How could you forget banana cream, you rapscallions!


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I voted pecan, though strawberry rhubarb is also a favorite...as is pumpkin, chocolate, apple, berry... . . .


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

I had to pick other since my favorite wasn't listed.
Strawberry Cheesecake Pie.....this is one of those pies where you wish you had an extra stomach.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of pie in general but boy, do I love pecan pie. Especially when it's warm.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Pumpkin Pie, mmmm :tongue:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Steak and kidney pies~


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

I voted for cherry, but I also like coconut cream a lot, too.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Pumpkin pie! C=


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I love blueberry pie and apple pie. Keylime was a tempting choice but I just can't go past a good, hot apple/blueberry pie with vanilla ice-cream.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

I like apple pie. :happy:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

MyName said:


> I like apple pie. :happy:


I can't believe this one got so many. For me, cherry, pecan, and lime/lemon (haven't had sugar, but I've got high hopes). 

Also not sure if it counts, but a nice chicken pot or shepherd's pie is pretty nice...


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing beats a steaming hair pie. 

(did someone make that joke already?)

Honestly I'll eat basically anything. My step grandma used to make homemade rhubarb pie from scratch when I was a kid. That was good. Apple pie with the crumblies on top. Fresh made key lime pie from REAL FLORIDA LIMES is also something I've enjoyed.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

バギナ


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Cheesecake is a pie, right? If so, that's my favorite. So, other.

If not, I'll go with custard or pumpkin.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

In Australia we have meat pies and desert pies. If you say "pie" here meat pie is the automatic thought.

Anyway,
Chicken, leek and mushroom pie (my favouriteee for the meat ones)
Potato pie (its a beef pie with potato on the top)
Normal beef pie, you GOTTA have tomato sauce with it though. You just can't eat it without it.
Beef and cheese pie is okay
Apple and rhubarb pie (THE BEST)
Apple pie
Blueberry pie.

Haven't had a bacon and cheese pie but I do love the bacon and cheese sausage-rolls.

Never had a custard pie, though I DO love custard tarts. Maybe they're the same thing, just a different name.

Also it seems what you guys refer to as "lemon pie" (and similar kind of pies) is what we'd just call cheesecake or cake, haha.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, apple, a la mode. One of my ultimate comfort foods heh. And I recently discovered a restaurant that makes the best I have ever had, so happy to have found the place.

Random but I miss the old McDonald's apple pies. They changed them so that the dough is crispy rather than soft now and it makes me sad.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

My pussy


----------

